# Egg Sitting Question



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi- I'm new on the board and I have a male/female cockatiel in the same cage. The female has laid 5 eggs (first 11/18, 11/20, 11/22, 11/24, 11/26). She is not sitting on them throughout the day and evening only coming off of them to briefly eat. The male does not sit on them at all. I'm not sure she is sitting on her eggs throughout the night because when I uncover their cage in the morning, she's up on the perch. Can these eggs still hatch despite being chilly overnight? I asked someone the same question and she said that the mom may still sit on them at night.  
I candled them this morning and have some pics I could post, but I'll have to find a way to post them. 

Anyhoo... there are a couple eggs that I can see little veins in them and others with just the air sac. I candled them 2 days ago and thought there would be more progression in the development, which is leading me to believe that these eggs won't make it. 

Can anyone help me with this? Thank you!!


----------



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

here are some photos... 




























http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums...7/kenji607/?action=view&current=Picture31.png


http://s1225.photobucket.com/albums...7/kenji607/?action=view&current=Picture15.png


----------



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

the first 3 didn't show up, but if you click on the link, you can see all 5 photos.
any input will be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like you have a blood ring in the last pix...this means that the egg got chilled during develpement, so it is lost.

I would not be covering the cage at night when the pair is setup. When the cage is covered and the hen gets off the eggs during the night she will not go back til the AM.

Give the eggs another week...if you do not see active development and movement in the eggs toss them and let her lay again.

This page: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other birds/#!cpZZ6QQtppZZ24 and the next one show some candling pix's.


----------



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. What do you mean by "shilled"? 

I did visit this site this morning after I posted the pics and thought that may be the case with that one egg (blood ring), but I didn't know for sure.
http://animalscience.ucdavis.edu/Avian/pfs32.htm

I tried leaving the cage uncovered for 1 night before all eggs were laid and she was up on the perch in the morning.

Have you had or known of anyone else in a similar situation? 

How long can the eggs go without being warmed and still hatch? 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

I love the link... lots of info on there!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*What do you mean by "shilled"? 
-------------------------------*

It's a typo, and corrected in the posting.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

she meant chilled


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

This thread is a older post, but in looking thru the pix's again the other problem I saw was there was no bedding in the container to support the eggs. When bedding is used it cushions the eggs, retains heat, humidity/moisture. With no bedding the eggs have a greatly reduced chance of hatching because even if both parents were sitting the egg on the underside will be chilled, and keep the temp down inside the egg and hinder or stop development.


----------

